# What Other Food Should I Try For My Fishes?



## kongy911 (Apr 20, 2009)

ok i have had my fishes for about a month now. they are 9 1"-1.5" wimple piranha and all i've been feeding them is live black worms. i've tried raw shrimp and ghost shrimp and even small guppies and they dont even eat them, they attack but dont eat!!! any other other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Maybe they do eat. These are a unique piranha... I've read that they don't eat flesh of fish in the traditional sense - but instead they ram their victim and knock scales off... at that small size, I'd imagine they'll be trying to pick some scales off the guppies... If they are eating the live black worms, you should keep them on it until they are bigger. When bigger, they should be able to vary their diet alot easier...

Check this out, feeding in their natural habitat:


----------



## kongy911 (Apr 20, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Maybe they do eat. These are a unique piranha... I've read that they don't eat flesh of fish in the traditional sense - but instead they ram their victim and knock scales off... at that small size, I'd imagine they'll be trying to pick some scales off the guppies... If they are eating the live black worms, you should keep them on it until they are bigger. When bigger, they should be able to vary their diet alot easier...
> 
> Check this out, feeding in their natural habitat:


yea thats what i was thinking too, just feeding black worms for now but i dont want them to get to used black worms but we'll see. thanks for the vid smokes


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

What's wrong with blk worms? Might try little trout worms. Or lots of other fish for their scale diet. Sounds like a awesome group. I'd love to have a group of them. Ill be watching for pics of these guys. GL


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

What size tank do you have them in? The reason I am asking is because if you have enough room you could put some swordtails in there as well. Not only will your wimples get to eat scales and fins but they can get the fry too.


----------



## kongy911 (Apr 20, 2009)

ksls said:


> What size tank do you have them in? The reason I am asking is because if you have enough room you could put some swordtails in there as well. Not only will your wimples get to eat scales and fins but they can get the fry too.


that's a good idea. mmm maybe I should try that. they are in 20gal long, im thinking of getting a 50 gal long soon by this month.


----------



## kongy911 (Apr 20, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> What's wrong with blk worms? Might try little trout worms. Or lots of other fish for their scale diet. Sounds like a awesome group. I'd love to have a group of them. Ill be watching for pics of these guys. GL


i was thinking of trout worms too but my in-laws tried feeding them once with nightcrawler and he forgot to squeeze out the dirt so they didn't eat it. but trout worms are smaller so i'll try that see if they like it.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I just hold em under cool water for couple minutes. They'll crap while you rinsing them. I know all my fish love troutworms or nightcrawlers. They might not eat em till they get some growth. I think they'll out grow a 55gal in a year or so.


----------



## wlemay (May 9, 2011)

My red bellys usually just eat pellet food, I make sure that shrimp or fish meal is the first ingredient. I also occasionally give them raw steak, chicken, shrimp, and sometimes feeder fish.


----------

